# 88 300ZX Digital Climate Control Issues



## gstric44 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to this so please bear with me. I have an 88 300ZX with the digital dash package with plenty of issues. The main one being I have no power to the digital climate control unit. I do have the lights behind the letters such as fan speed, but no power to the digital readouts. 

I have checked all connectors behind the unit, all fuses under drivers side fuse panel. I even went so far as to buying a different unit off Ebay but still nothing. Was curious if the large relay box under hood contained any relays which may have something to do with this problem. Pleae any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

XenonZ31 Automatic Climate Control Testing


----------



## gstric44 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info regarding my issue. As I said I cannot get the unit to turn on at all. I have again ordered another one from a gentleman on the internet. If this doesnt work will take to a repair shop and let them fix it. 

Thanks again...


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Download the 1988 factory service manual from this link. You can trace the circuit you find out why you have no power.


----------



## gstric44 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks. Sorry but did not see a link on your post...


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

XenonZ31 Reference


----------



## gstric44 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank You for the links to the service manuals. These should be very helpful in tracking down my issues. I really appreciate the help!!!!


----------

